# 0shippingzone doubt...



## Lokao0 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm planning on buying a DSTwo, as many people have seen. Anyways, I just saw the DSTwo GBATemp edition on 0shippingzone.com and I wanna know:
Do they really sell it? If so, is it secure? Has anyone bought it from them? Thanks!


----------



## RoMee (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't bought anything from them yet, but I've heard good things about them.

if you want to know for sure, just email them.


----------



## linuxGuru (Jun 22, 2011)

I've bought a regular dstwo from them and it was real, don't know about the gbatemp one though.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought the Limited Edition GBATemp DSTwo from them. Had no problems whatsoever. They even send you an e-mail with a pic of the package just before they ship it. Took about 2-3 weeks to ship, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Buleste (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought a cart from them not long ago and they were very quick at delivering considering they are in Hong Kong (about 10 days I think).


----------



## loco365 (Jun 22, 2011)

I got an AK2i from them (It was the xmas version) and I got it in about 4 weeks. They do snap a photo of the parcel before they send it, which is really nice.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 22, 2011)

I've gotten a card from them before. They are really good.


----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 26, 2011)

So, I bought it. You people who bought from them, how much time did it take to arrive?
(PS. I live in Brazil)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2011)

I have bought from them quite regularly and I live in Massachusetts America. Most of my products have come in around 2 to 3 weeks the most.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 26, 2011)

They are reliable last I checked. Heck they even took a picture of my item and sent it to my email before shipping it.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I made an order from them 10 days ago, including 2 gbatemp limited edition dstwo, and I received them all well and in good condition. However I only received ONE DSTWO not TWO!!

I'm just contacted them. Lets see what they have to say..


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 27, 2011)

But I am wondering why they're still selling this Limited Edition GBATemp DSTwo it just 200pcs in the world you can check with GBAtemp and we have sold out all at the end of 2010! Please check here.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, they replied back acknowledging their mistake, and they shipped me another one. An honest mistake I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				lightakejerry said:
			
		

> But I am wondering why they're still selling this Limited Edition GBATemp DSTwo it just 200pcs in the world you can check with GBAtemp and we have sold out all at the end of 2010! Please check here.



I dont know, I too thought they were sold out (your store was the first one I checked). I already received one from them a few days ago , so I KNOW it is not a scam or fake or anything like that!


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes,only our store sold this Limited Edition GBATemp DSTwo last year,it should be a scam or fake if some shops now still selling this card I think you'll get the point right?


----------



## Madridi (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually, as far as I know, not only your shop was selling this limeted edition card (I could be wrong though)

It's not a fake, if it is, then I REALLY cant tell the difference between the one I got and an original one!


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 28, 2011)

lightakejerry said:
			
		

> Yes,only our store sold this Limited Edition GBATemp DSTwo last year,it should be a scam or fake if some shops now still selling this card I think you'll get the point right?


Costello allowed several shops to sell the dstwo GBAtemp edition included 0shippingzone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes there is still stock in some shop, because this flashcart was not a so "limited" edition.


----------

